# unable to delete files or folders in outlook 2003 using shift+delete



## glennopeko (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi!

Essentially my inbox is at max capacity and typically it requires me to use the shift+delete key to permanently delete some messages before things start to function normally again. However THIS time when I use the shift+delete key it will NOT let me delete files, folders etc. I also cannot empty my trash and I even tried to use the "rules" to try and delete some of the messages that are currently stuck in my outbox (was using yousendit to send some bigger files) but after that rule runs I still get the same message to use shift+delete to permanently delete the messages. 

I am kind of stuck because I can't deleet and the mailbox is at max capacity. Note that archive is not working either so that option has not been available.

Any ideas??

restarting outlook does not help either.

Many Thanks
Glenn


----------



## glennopeko (Jul 27, 2010)

I also tried to use the repair inbox as reported by some other people with a similar problem but that didn't work. Essentially it seems that the problem is tied into these 5 files sitting in my yousendit outbox folder (which are large files) and I seem to have no way of deleting.

Glenn


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Basically if your PST is completely full, most often the delete function doesn't work correctly even (at times) with shift. I'd recommend moving some files to your archive folder to free up enough space to start deleting your files. If you don't have an archive folder you can easily create one. Keep in mind you have the ability to create many pst files for moving files you want to save. I usually recommend just monitoring and not letting it get full, but depending on job function some require maintaining a long history. Also once you've delete or moved files, sometimes you need to compact the pst file to regain "free space". To do that go to FILE>DATA FILE MANAGEMENT and use the tools there.


----------

